# Sticking Horn



## bernjon (Aug 14, 2006)

All, 

The horn on my 1988 Maxima is apparently stuck (constant); I checked the button, which appears to be fine. I am also having problems locating the horn relay. Any help is greatly appreciaited.

Bernard


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Moved to General...


----------

